# Bellator FC 71 Official



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Bellator 71*
Date: Jun 22, 2012
Location: Chester, West Virginia
Venue: Mountaineer Casino, Racetrack and Resort
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com




















> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> Chris Davis vs. Travis Wiuff - light-heavyweight-tourney opening round
> Zelg Galesic vs. Attila Vegh - light-heavyweight-tourney opening round
> ...





> As expected Bellator's next "Summer Series" of events kicks off June 22 with Bellator 71.
> 
> As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) first reported on Monday, the event takes place at Mountaineer Casino, Racetrack and Resort in Chester, W.V.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28282/bel...ght-tournament-kicks-off-in-west-virginia.mma


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

On their website they listed the quarters as

Attila Vegh (25-4) vs. Zelg Galesic (10-6)
Richard Hale (18-4) vs. Beau Tribolet (7-1)
Roger Hollett (13-3) vs. Philipe Lins (5-0)
Travis Wiuff (66-14) vs. Chris Davis (10-3)


But they've since taken the Hollett-Lins fight down and replaced it with TBA v TBA.

Seems like they can't make their mind up whats going on!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Full Bellator 71 card released, icnluding the final LHW tournament fight...


*Bellator 71*
Attila Vegh (25-4) vs. Zelg Galesic (10-6)
Richard Hale (18-4) vs. Beau Tribolet (7-1)
Travis Wiuff (66-14) vs. Chris Davis (10-3)
Emanuel Newton (17-6) vs. Roy Boughton (8-2)
------
Brett Rogers (11-4) vs. Kevin Asplund (15-1)
Tim Carpenter (8-1) vs. Joh Hawk (7-4)
Dan Spohn (6-2) vs. Josh Stansbury (3-2)
Emanuel Brooks (6-0) vs. Joey Holt (3-0)
Duane Bastress (5-1) vs. Jason Butcher (3-0)
Brylan Van Artsdalen (7-3) vs. Neil Johnson


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Never heard of Asplund which leads me to believe Rogers will beat him like they are married. I was hoping for a legit HW for his debut or at least legitish.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

For a heavyweight, even if the competition has been poor (which it has), 15-1 with 12 finishes is still a decent record.

Not saying i favour him to win, but i think its a better fight that someone like Jimy Ambriz or Ricco Rodriguez.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like some good upcoming fights between the various up and comers and veterans. As for Brett Rogers this will prove something. Either he will be back on a roll or he's going to fall.


----------

